# My husband went on a business trip and LEFT ME THIS GOAT...



## WebVixn (Apr 8, 2013)

Who will take care of Daisy for me??  It was such a kind gesture for Smitty to leave me some company whilst off slaying dragons and bringing home the beef, but I think Daisy now prefers the company of really smart geeky men.   -- Cyn


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 8, 2013)

Shhhhhhh Cyn, that's an MVP secret 

But I have an idea...  Having shared the {ahem} company with so many MVP's; perhaps you can take some Excel lessons from Daisy. 

Edit: Just a thought...  Daisy is meant to be with Jerry!!!  That sly dog Smitty; he whisked her off in the dead of the night, didn't he?  Now now Smitty; we have to share ma-a-a-a-a-ate!


----------



## WebVixn (Apr 8, 2013)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Shhhhhhh Cyn, that's an MVP secret
> 
> But I have an idea...  Having shared the {ahem} company with so many MVP's; perhaps you can take some Excel lessons from Daisy.
> 
> Edit: Just a thought...  Daisy is meant to be with Jerry!!!  That sly dog Smitty; he whisked her off in the dead of the night, didn't he?  Now now Smitty; we have to share ma-a-a-a-a-ate!


LOL! I spilled the goat! I'm so sorry. Putting her back into "stealth mode" for the baaaaad boys of MrExcel.   She just seems to be getting smarter and smarter, but she still doesn't like the Ribbon.


----------

